# Detox Diet and IBS



## inspiretheworld7 (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm really interested in trying to eliminate toxins from my body like processed foods, using hydrotherapy and minimizing chemicals, in candles and cosmetics to help with my IBS. I'm a little scared to try a detox diet. I was going to do an all natural one, where I would start the day with hot lemon water then move onto a smoothie with fruit, vegetables and wheatgerm. Over the three day detox I would add in nuts, yogurt or soy milk and then add in solid fruits and vegetables on the last day like in a salad. Each day I would be hydrating with teas and the hot lemon mix. Does anyone have any experience or concerns with a detox diet when you have IBS? I can usually go into remission for months but when I get stressed like with relationship issues or exams (I'm a University student) then I usually can't handle it. I have alternating IBS, with an active, open fissure but my most dominant symptom is the lower abdominal pain. I've taken dicetel without any success.


----------



## DietitianCarrie (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi Inspire-I would not encourage a detox diet. Often times it really limits your overall calorie intake and you just end up lowering your metabolism. You may become deficient in much needed nutrients all while still ending up with the same symptoms you started with. If IBS my patients are worried about avoiding toxins I typically recommend non-IgE mediator release testing to determine food/chemical sensitivities. In many cases, food sensitivity suffers usually crave foods which when eaten, temporarily create a feeling of well-being and an alleviation of unpleasant physical and mental symptoms. In other words, when you eat your reactive foods you temporarily.feel better- but then, you feel lousy. The theory behind this physiological response is that the chemicals released from immune cells cause a temporary biochemical imbalance, which shifts levels of certain hormones and neurotransmitters. Your body is then forced to create ways to readjust the balance. The body craves sweet foods, simple sugars, other carbs and reactive foods as a means to restore biochemical equilibrium. The problem is that this creates an ongoing cycle that can lead to continued symptoms, excessive calorie consumption, or even binge eating. It sounds like you would be doing an elimination diet and than reintroducing certain food. I would point out that if you still are having issues when bring foods back into your diet than it could be that your body is having an immune reaction to some of these foods even though they are considered healthy.


----------



## inspiretheworld7 (Dec 6, 2011)

DietitianCarrie said:


> Hi Inspire-I would not encourage a detox diet. Often times it really limits your overall calorie intake and you just end up lowering your metabolism. You may become deficient in much needed nutrients all while still ending up with the same symptoms you started with. If IBS my patients are worried about avoiding toxins I typically recommend non-IgE mediator release testing to determine food/chemical sensitivities. In many cases, food sensitivity suffers usually crave foods which when eaten, temporarily create a feeling of well-being and an alleviation of unpleasant physical and mental symptoms. In other words, when you eat your reactive foods you temporarily.feel better- but then, you feel lousy. The theory behind this physiological response is that the chemicals released from immune cells cause a temporary biochemical imbalance, which shifts levels of certain hormones and neurotransmitters. Your body is then forced to create ways to readjust the balance. The body craves sweet foods, simple sugars, other carbs and reactive foods as a means to restore biochemical equilibrium. The problem is that this creates an ongoing cycle that can lead to continued symptoms, excessive calorie consumption, or even binge eating. It sounds like you would be doing an elimination diet and than reintroducing certain food. I would point out that if you still are having issues when bring foods back into your diet than it could be that your body is having an immune reaction to some of these foods even though they are considered healthy.


Thank you for your reply, this is really interesting. I have seen an allergist to determine any food allergies which I did not have... and I've been tested for ciliacs and lactose intolerance but everything came back negative. I'll ask my doctor next week about the testing you mentioned. Maybe I can do a semi-detox where I eliminate all non-raw foods like processed or packaged foods... maybe this would be a better way?


----------

